# Reese Weight Distribution Bars For Sale



## steve528 (Jul 20, 2010)

Had to upgrade my weight distribution bars and have an extra set of bars for sale. would like 50.00 for the pair plus shipping. Oops they are actually Draw Tite bars


----------

